
Show HN: ReactScrollShadow – CSS shadow to indicate scrollable area - zzarcon
https://github.com/zzarcon/react-scroll-shadow
======
simplify
"Pure CSS" is a term that implies there is no JavaScript involved. I suggest
rewording the readme so it doesn't confuse.

------
egfx
Why does everything as simple as this need to be a React project these days?
It would be so much better if it was pure vanilla CSS or a Pen.

~~~
zzarcon
I guess it doesn't have to be a React component, you are right. But just by
doing so you get a lot of things for free and makes it easier for people to
start using it, like, you just install it, require it, and you are good to
go... that was the motivation beyond using React for it

------
solidr53
Doesn't work all the time, you should use IntersectionObserver or
ResizeObserver etc.

Edit: I'll rephrase my question, why does the Hacker News Frontpage include
stories with zero comments and 1 point?

~~~
brazzledazzle
I think we should aim to be more constructive on showHNs.

------
monkeynotes
Why not use some box-shadow so it looks like a shadow rather than a line?

------
err4nt
I've got a plugin[1] I use for something similar when it's a horizontal
scrollable area. Scroll the boxes in the demo[2] to see the shadows
appear/disappear when there is overflowed text on the left or right edge!

1: [https://github.com/tomhodgins/jsincss-
overflow](https://github.com/tomhodgins/jsincss-overflow)

2: [https://tomhodgins.github.io/jsincss-
overflow/test/](https://tomhodgins.github.io/jsincss-overflow/test/)

~~~
zzarcon
That's pretty neat! thanks for sharing

------
danielrw7
Both the "react-scroll-shadow" link on the left of the demo and the github cat
link to [https://github.com/zzarcon/react-
circle](https://github.com/zzarcon/react-circle)

~~~
zzarcon
Oh sorry about, I copied that from a previous project I did, just published a
fix for that. Thanks!

------
erikpukinskis
I don’t get it. Can someone explain?

